# New baby monster on the way, LGA 2011 Game-ON!



## Komputronik (Oct 29, 2011)

Just letting you know, today I started new project, its gona be BIG, I mean realy BIG like my 1st Monster, even bigger
This will be ready for the premiere of Intels new toy.

- What can you expect? 

- Except 2x CPU you can see below ofc 4x GPU, 2x SSD, 2xHDD, lots of RAM and best performance in Poland from single case PC, everything whats the best on the market and not yet on the market , cooling - ofc my favorite, any sugestions for the colour?







more to come...

Helping me so far is:


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 29, 2011)

I know a lot of people are getting sick of it, but I will always love black and red. Black and white would be really cool too. Whatever you do though, I can't wait to see the end results. I'm already jealous.


----------



## Komputronik (Nov 10, 2011)

a bit smaller than 2600k but my cooling fits perfectly







and its up and running


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you tell us why you have ES chip?




Board is P9X79 Deluxe, seen here:?

http://www.techpowerup.com/154158/ASUS-P9X79-Deluxe-Detailed.html


I understand no benchmarks for a bit, but...dammit, I'm curious. I just need CPU now...I'mma jelly, yep.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm an old fart and that means - no LED's, no coloured water. I see the advantage - a few well-placed mirrors and you can sit anywhere in your house and know if it is running or not.  That aside get started making some usefull benches like folding. The other kinds of benchmarks are waste of energy/money.


----------



## Komputronik (Nov 10, 2011)

its not deluxe, it a pro version.

and i cant show any results now but belive me, its very nice 

At x79 im only checking o/c potential and see how far it goes, everything else is waiting for the premiere


----------

